# Some of my jig pictures



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

1/32 Brown & White Marabou with White Chenille 


1/32 Brown & White Marabou with White Chenille 


1/8 Attractor Pattern


1/8 Chartreuse with White Chenille 


1/8 Chartreuse & White Marabou with Opal Chenille 


1/8 Pink & White Marabou


1/8 Whity


1/8 Attractor Pattern 2


1/4 The bug


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

They loo like fish catchers to me.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Very Cool looking jigs. Those will definitely catch fish.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

them look like pan fish killers im trying some muskrat fur today,shouild be good will see,markfish


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Pan fish wouldn't some of them in their mouths. lol


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Veeery nice!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Always a good feeling catching fish on something you have made! Good job Bigfoot158..........


----------

